# Don’t talk, just play



## Ivan (Jun 19, 2007)

I received this in most recent edition of _PreachingNow_ email. I thought it was really funny. 

Here are some quotes from athletes and coaches that might have been better left unsaid:

* New Orleans Saint RB George Rogers when asked about the upcoming season... "I want to rush for 1,000 or 1,500 yards, whichever comes first."

* "Nobody in football should be called a genius. A genius is a guy like Norman Einstein." - Football commentator and former player Joe Theismann 1996

* "You guys line up alphabetically by height." - Bill Peterson, a Florida State football coach

* "You guys pair up in groups of three, then line up in a circle." - Bill Peterson, a Florida State football coach

* Boxing promoter Dan Duva on Mike Tyson hooking up again with promoter Don King - "Why would anyone expect him to come out smarter? He went to prison for three years, not Princeton."

* Shaquille O'Neal on whether he had visited the Parthenon during his visit to Greece - "I can't really remember the names of the clubs that we went to."

* Shaquille O'Neal, on his lack of championships - "I've won at every level, except college and pro."

* 1982 - Chuck Nevitt, North Carolina State basketball player, explaining to Coach Jim Valvano why he appeared nervous at practice - "My sister's expecting a baby, and I don't know if I'm going to be an uncle or an aunt."

* 1991 - Steve Spurrier, Florida football coach, telling Gator fans that a fire at Auburn's football dorm had destroyed 20 books - "But the real tragedy was that 15 hadn't been colored yet."

* 1996 - Lincoln Kennedy, Oakland Raiders tackle, on his decision not to vote - "I was going to write myself in, but I was afraid I'd get shot."

* 1991 - Torrin Polk, University of Houston receiver, on his coach, John Jenkins - "He treats us like men. He lets us wear earrings."

* 1987 - Shelby Metcalf, basketball coach at Texas A&M, recounting what he told a player who received four F's and one D - "Son, looks to me like you're spending too much time on one subject."

* 1991 - Frank Layden, Utah Jazz president, on a former player - "I told him, 'Son, what is it with you. Is it ignorance or apathy?' He said, 'Coach, I don't know and I don't care.'" (from The Daily Dilly)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Davidius (Jun 19, 2007)

Ivan said:


> * Shaquille O'Neal on whether he had visited the Parthenon during his visit to Greece - "I can't really remember the names of the clubs that we went to."


----------

